# Movie trailers



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

I want HD movie trailers to download in the background. (S3)

I'll settle for non-HD, but there's no reason studios shouldn't be happy to supply tivo with HD trailers.

I watch a couple of shows a week, and sometimes want to get out of the house to go to movies on the weekends. I look at the handy TIVO guide for the shows and showtimes in my area. The supplied descriptions do very little to tell me anything about the movie (I know it's the movie houses doing those).

I usually end up just staying home because nothing looks too appealing from the crappy description. BTW, I'm a patent lawyer who reads a couple thousand pages a day, and that's the LAST thing I want to do for entertainment.

So, to add value to my TIVO service AND get me out to the movies, I should be able to go into the movie tickets thing (or even have it in the now playing list) and watch the theatrical movie trailers. It's nothing but a commercial, but I like those things, and this is a great avenue to get them to me in.


If you want me to rent amazon unbox movies, it would also benefit Tivo and Amazon, and everyone else to stick dvd quality or HD trailers in my now playing list in a folder called "UNBOX NEW RELEASES".


----------



## elutris (Nov 29, 2006)

I've wanted to see movie trailers added to the Music, Photos & More page for some time now. 

We can get the Yahoo movie times, and can watch trailers from the Yahoo web site, so why not enable a link for streaming playback of the trailers under the Browse & Buy Movie page, under the "Movie Details" section?

Could also be linked into the Amazon Unbox selections for preview before purchase..


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a bad idea. In the meantime, might I suggest...

- "Nothing but Trailers" on HDNet. It's shown at irregular times and lengths (they use it as filler).

Also, not in glorious HD, but...

- "Ebert & Roeper", syndicated. This is a show that, at least in my area, gets constantly moved around. (Seriously, they don't have the same time slot two weeks in a row.) Good thing I have a TiVo to keep track of it.
- "Movie Minutes", under "New York Times", on TiVoCast.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

elutris said:


> I've wanted to see movie trailers added to the Music, Photos & More page for some time now.
> 
> We can get the Yahoo movie times, and can watch trailers from the Yahoo web site, so why not enable a link for streaming playback of the trailers under the Browse & Buy Movie page, under the "Movie Details" section?
> 
> Could also be linked into the Amazon Unbox selections for preview before purchase..


Not possible, mostly because the HME interface does not support streaming.

The most it could do is request video clips be transferred to the TiVo, that is if somebody took the time and space to make TiVo compatible MPEG2 trailers, or have on-the-fly convertors.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Not possible, mostly because the HME interface does not support streaming.


A. It is widely believed (correctly or not) that the forthcoming announced YouTube support will entail streaming. There are also hints of this (unfinished comments) in the HME specification document included with version 1.4.1 of the Java SDK.

B. This is the Suggestion forum, so there's no need to limit ourselves to the currently possible.


----------

